# Worldmark Las Vegas Blvd



## geist1223 (May 19, 2021)

We just checked into Worldmark Las Vegas Blvd. We are in 5109. This means Building 5, Floor 1, Room 09. In the offloading of the car we discovered the Down Button on this Floor is not working. So you can not summon the Elevator if you want to go Down to the Parking Garage. From talking to various Staff we discovered that the Down Button has not been working for over a week. The Staff told us it has been Reported many times and nothing has been done.

Then I went out on the Patio and discovered the Paint is peeling and chipping causing damage to the substructures. 

I have emailed the WM BOD and Wyndham Management and suggested the GM needs to be fired. 

I have suggested they shut down this Floor and move all the Members to alternative Units until the Elevator is fixed. Even if this means they get a larger Unit than Booked.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We just checked into Worldmark Las Vegas Blvd. We are in 5109. This means Building 5, Floor 1, Room 09. In the offloading of the car we discovered the Down Button on this Floor is not working. So you can not summon the Elevator if you want to go Down to the Parking Garage. From talking to various Staff we discovered that the Down Button has not been working for over a week. The Staff told us it has been Reported many times and nothing has been done.
> 
> Then I went out on the Patio and discovered the Paint is peeling and chipping causing damage to the substructures.
> 
> ...



Good luck with that .

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (May 20, 2021)

For those not familiar with Worldmark Las Vegas Blvd the Parking Garage in on the Ground Level. So the 1st Floor is 1 level up.


----------



## geist1223 (May 20, 2021)

Talked to a Maintenance guy this morning. He had to let me back into our Unit after I forgot my has and mask. He said Maintenance has been told not to try and fix as it is Elevator Company only for Maintenance on the Elevators. He said if allowed they could fix it. The GM has not called,the Elevator Compny because at some time in the future the Elevator are due to major upgrade to include Digital/LED Button controls.

So the GM does not want to spend the money to fix this "minor" issue.


----------

